# Emulsion Formula



## party animal (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello, I along with my t-shirt buisness have some experience in chemistry. I was thinking about making my own emulsion company. Anybody know the chemical build of emulsion? Anybody have any info on how to make emulsion?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

1-1/2 tsp Potassium Dichromate (TOXIC)
1/4 c water
1-1/4 cups of elmer's glue, or apollo glue or shelwood white glue. 

mix the potassium dicrhomate and water together in a dark room until dissolved.
add white glue and mix well 




> Step One: make a sensitizing solution
> Use rubber gloves, apron, and eye protection.
> This is toxic and can penetrate skin.
> 14 grams of Potassium Dichromate (from ceramic chemical suppliers)
> ...


Source: WARNING: HARMFUL CHEMICALS aka phto emustion


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

here's another 


60 gms Gelatin
320ml Distilled water
32gms Potassium bromide
0.8 grams Potassium iodide
80gms Silver nitrate
1 Get all the ingredients and place them on a work table. Put on your gloves and prepare the gelatin, potassium bromide and potassium iodide before mixing the solution.
2 Make a solution using 50 grams gelatin, 0.8 grams potassium iodide, 32 grams potassium bromide and 40 grams silver nitrate.
3 Liquefy 10 grams gelatin by placing it in a stainless steel mixing bowl filled with 360 ml warm distilled water in a stainless steel mixing bowl. Dissolve the gelatin by stirring the contents of the bowl.
4 Put 32 grams of potassium bromide and 0.8 grams potassium iodide in the bowl with the gelatin solution and mix it all together until the potassium iodide and potassium bromide dissolve completely.
5 Place the bowl with the mixture in a hot water bath that is heated to 55 degrees C. Turn off standard lighting in the room and use a light-red safe light instead. Ensure that all your ingredients are near you and continue working under the red light.
6 Place 400 ml of distilled water in a bowl and add 40 grams of silver nitrate to dissolve the silver nitrate. Stir it to make a silver nitrate solution.
7 Begin the precipitation stage of the solution by slowly combining the gelatin and silver nitrate solutions. Slowly add the silver nitrate solution to the gelatin solution and keep constantly stirring as you add the gelatin solution.
8 Start the ripening process by maintaining the 55 degree C temperature of the solution for 10 more minutes then let it slowly cool down to 40 degree C. During the ripening process, the silver grains get bigger and this increases the speed of the emulsion.
9 Add 40 grams of gelatin to distilled water and allow it to soften and pour out the excess water. Emulsify the solutions by thoroughly mixing the softened gelatin with the solution.
10 Use a piece of linen cloth or handkerchief to filter the emulsion while it is still warm. Filter it using a funnel and place the linen cloth over the funnel pour the mixture through the cloth and funnel into a glass jar. If necessary, press the emulsion through linen cloth.
11 Store the emulsion by placing the jar with the emulsion in a light proof container. Cover the container with several layers of foil and secure it with a rubber band or twine. Place the light proof container with the emulsion in a refrigerator to store it


Found here: How to Make Silk Screen Emulsion Solutions | eHow.com How to Make Silk Screen Emulsion Solutions | eHow.com

I am not sure of the value of these but it may be kinda difficult to convince people to try them. There are also issues such as water resistance and durability.
​


----------

